# salvia cultivation/growing



## exmortis (Jun 27, 2008)

maybe a section for salvia cultivation and growing, as I see that some people are interested in that, as well as myself.


----------



## exmortis (Jun 28, 2008)

buuuuuummmmmppppp


----------



## IGTHY (Jun 28, 2008)

exmortis said:


> maybe a section for salvia cultivation and growing, as I see that some people are interested in that, as well as myself.


Y not? KEEP SMOKE ALIVE!!


----------



## metsystem (Jun 29, 2008)

salvia is a cake walk compared. its soil and perlite with low light high humidity until you train them to low humidity. clones can be made in just water.


----------



## exmortis (Jun 30, 2008)

that may be true, but there are many misconseptions about salvia, for instance, most people believe they should spray their salvia plants, which is truly incorrect.

Beyond that, salvia has many odditys that most plants dont, and there are also other things you can do to get your plants bigger, or other ways of managing them so they dont get out of hand.

The list is somewhat similar to marijuana, but getting the potency of the leaves to increase is still unknown.


----------



## exmortis (Jun 30, 2008)

also, salvia can be a pain to take care of once it has problems, since there aren't many places to find information on specific issues with the plant.


----------



## metsystem (Jun 30, 2008)

salviasource.org and sage wisdom are really the only two places i see fit seeing as sage wisdom is Daniel Sieberts own site, and salvia source has the only guide on how to get seeds from the plant. theres only like 4 people around now who do stuff like that and 3 of them are on those two sites, i hope this helps someone in the future. not to mention the cheepest clones and cuttings ive found even rivalling ebays prices.


----------



## budlover1234 (Jul 2, 2008)

is that shit still legal???


----------



## exmortis (Jul 4, 2008)

in most states.


----------



## Dabu (Aug 3, 2008)

Where can I get salvia seeds / cuttings?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 3, 2008)

On the east coast its illegal just about everywhere after a few kids died and went crazy.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Aug 4, 2008)

u guys r lucky, someone got hold of the slvia trips on youtube and they outlawed it in florida


----------



## mr thc (Sep 1, 2008)

Why do you want them? Lol....I might keep a plant just to know that I have a plant that if I ever got bored of weed........................................oh........wait. That's not going to happen lol. I'll stay clear of herbal hell thank you. A buzz here.....as in once in a lifetime and a buzz there.....as in maybe a year or two later is all I care to smoke of this "Fish Food"


Just my 2 cents....


----------

